# When to introduce CUC?



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

Few questions... 

First, are clean up crews essential in all tanks? I am building my 46 gal reef, which is not yet completely mature. Will I need a CUC? If so, are there coral friendly crews? Also, when should i add the CUC to the tank, when the coraline algae begins to spread?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Most people add a CUC before fish and corals. They benefit the system in many ways, by keeping the sand stirred, doing preventative algae control, and eating detritus that settles onto the rock. A CUC is very valuable in a reef system.

I personally do not use a CUC in my FOWLR tank, simply because many of my fish would consider CUC to be food. However, in a reef, there is really no reason not to have a CUC.

As far as what is safe, you will generally not have problems with snails, hermit crabs, and shrimp. Some complain of hermits being opportunistic predators, and there is something to say for this, but I have never had issues when food is added daily.


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

what is a CUC?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

CUC = clean up crew. A clean up crew is used to remove small particulates which settle onto the surface of live rock and sand, to keep the sand stirred, and to fight undesirable algae growth.


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks still don't know all the abbreviations.


----------



## Guber (Jan 29, 2009)

What kind of food would you reccomend to keep around for the cuc? or should you just hope to let some fish food sink?


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

you would be fine with a couple of hermit crabs and snails, not too many though, or they will starve....how long has your tank been running upto now?
how are your water levels? have they been stable for at least a week?


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

As of today, my tank has been up and running for a month. The diatom bloom has come and is just about completely gone


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Add a few hermits at this time, just to introduce some life. Feed gently every other day or so and test for ammonia to ensure it does not spike again. (I'm sure it won't.) After a week or so you are ready for a fish.


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

After a long conversation with wake, I think i decided on getting these T5s for my lighting. I will be ordering them hopefully at some time this week. Should I wait to add the hermits and fish until after I get my lighting or will it not make a difference changing lighting on them?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Those are very popular light fixtures. I'm sure you made a good choice, especially with Wake's guidance.

I see no reason to wait on livestock, especially on a clean up crew. Any fish will need a few weeks in Q anyhow, so you may as well start looking for healthy fish!


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

Awesome! I'll be picking up 3 hermits on Sunday and will be checking out some fish while I'm there as well. How long will most LFSs let you put a fish on hold while you watch it?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

JohnnyD said:


> How long will most LFSs let you put a fish on hold while you watch it?


Ahhh... you have the concept off a bit. If you aren't buying the fish, they won't hold the fish. You tell them you want to buy that fish, but won't be able to take it home until "xxxxday". Ask if they will hold it for you. You only do this after you have been observing the fish closely and feel comfortable making the purchase. 

"You know Mr. LFS Employee, that fish looks really nice, but I hate to take it home so soon after it arrived. Can you hold it for me until Wednesday. Lets let it settle down for a couple of days and I will be back then to pick it up."

If by some chance the day rolls around and the fish is sick, the LFS will understand when you say you are not purchasing a sick fish. 

On the flip side, very few pet shops have quarantine facilities. They want to sale their livestock ASAP. Turnover is the name of the game in the fish industry. It is unreasonable to expect them to hold a fish just so you can make up your mind on if you want to purchase it.


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

I bought 4 hermits almost a week ago and the guy at the LFS said I didn't need to get any food for them. Should I go back and purchase something for them or will they be fine feeding off the rock? If so, what kind of food?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You don't need food for them.


----------

